
New MacBook Pro keyboard design may fix dust problems after all - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/new-macbook-pro-keyboard-design-may-fix-dust-problems-after-all/
======
Antoninus
Hopefully. I live in a pretty dusty country (Kampala, Uganda) and I'm hoping
to upgrade this winter.

